# check out how this guy avoids parking at the mall



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://yolkregion.ca/2011/05/area-man-digs-200-metre-tunnel-to-upper-canada-mall/
I just about died laughing at this.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That was an expensive tunnel to build. Ingenuity at it's finest.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that guy should be given an award and would make a great example to people on how to build something out of nothing.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

If I had of done it I would have hit the sewer pipe. That would have been crappy lol.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> If I had of done it I would have hit the sewer pipe. That would have been crappy lol.


But then you would have met government standards and probably received a grant.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

From the look of the picture it's a lot older than a few years.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like a hoax to me. Can't really believe its true.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Seems like a hoax to me. Can't really believe its true.


I got a friend that works for the police there. I said the same thing and he said its definitely real.


----------

